# Anyone watch Mountain Men?



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Just wondering if any of you watch it... Rich and Charlie are getting under my skin...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do.......

It's a TV show..... they like to keep things stirred up.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A show with Marty and maybe Tom would be sweet...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh sure cut Eustace out. The man made a truck run on wood.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Oh sure cut Eustace out. The man made a truck run on wood.


LMFAO...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No never watched it. But, I did learn how to brain-tan a deer hide from one.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your missing out Glen... Marty is a trapping madman.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

never watched,and only heard of it a few ago

but i hear tell they had an episode where one of them knapped out a blade

that one i would be interested in seeing


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Watched it a few times always good for a laugh or two. It's always fun to see how tv portrays outdoor people.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

SGB, I think his name is Eugene, he made a Knife that was bad arse, there was a third guy in the episode of the Knife Making Contest, his Knife was a spin off factory type knife or used a factory blade "rules of the contest" Eugene and his partner made theirs from scratch. two dogs "Eugene's" partner, his Knife chopped the objects quickly and Nija like while Eugene's was Mack truck like, on the last cut a small tree branch it was an axe. think he used melted spent brass for the handle, it was rough but one cool looking sharp Knife.

Az....Marty is a trapping machine for sure.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> never watched,and only heard of it a few ago
> 
> but i hear tell they had an episode where one of them knapped out a blade
> that one i would be interested in seeing


 Tim, The old guy Tom makes his own bows...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

have they shown him making them or does he jsue sya that he does?

how often do they dhow or talk about knaping stnes and making self bows?

this might peek my interest if it is fairly common on the show

dont know why but that stuff just fascinates me,might have to learn to do it some day lol


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

got the shows mixed up the knife making one was on Hillbilly Blood..


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

There was a episode where they made a couple knapped knifes on The Mountain Man show. It was just one show though.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

just set your dvr, and check it out.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What's a dvr?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> What's a dvr?


 a digital video recorder... you better check your wood stove, I think your getting carbon monoxide poisoning...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It was supposed to be funny. Guess not. Anyway, I've never owned one.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> It was supposed to be funny. Guess not. Anyway, I've never owned one.


what a wood stove? i know Glen..lol.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well when is it on and what channell?

i will try and catch it,or have the wife dvr it for me


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

History Channel Tim... Sunday night.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

All new Mountain men tonight @ 9 pm. Central time...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Been watching it all afternoon


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well you must have a different history channel than us, not listed anywhere for tonight. Its a reality show and if its the one I've watched a couple times --- Well !!!! I won't get too excited for missing any of them.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i watched 4 or 5 episodes of it today

thought i would give it a fair chance

i was hoping to catch the episode where the guy knapped a knife or the one where he made a self bow

but unfortunatley i didnt get to see either

what i did see,well lets just say i wont go out of my way to watch it

only because it focus around trapping,and trapping aint my thing

not much differant than the realityu show about the folks living up in alaska


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG are you talking about the family of idiots ? Atz and Otto and their families do well, but the other family with a show is a train wreck.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i was refering to the one with several families highligthed on the show

and yes the family on "ALASKAN BUSH PEOPLE" ( i beleive thats what it is called) are idiots

talk about a bunch of inbred morons

but watching it is good for a laugh or two


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im curious as to what kind of trouble with the law the dad had years ago that he took his family to live in such a desolute area :smiley-confused005:

they claim that they have lived in the "wild" for years with out contact with civilizarion

but yet the kids know(may not own them) about i pods and other modern day high tech things and modern music etc

they drive a suburban,you know they aint getting fuel for that from no pine tree

so they are doing pretty well for not having contact with civilization

and for gods sake take them 2 young girls to a dentist when they come into town,sheesh

ya like i said,i only watch it to get a laugh every now and again,dont go out of my way to be in front of the tv just waiting for it to come

but if im in front of the tube and cant find anything else to watch i will watch it for a bit

but truthfully i would rather watch FINDING BIGFOOT lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Agreed !

All except the bigfoot stuff.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well you guys can always go back to "watching dancing with the stars"...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG ...... watching twinkle toes has to be about the worst torture you could do to a person. Just my opinion, I lasted about 5 minutes and had to change the channel.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Watched Season 1 (only thing that was free on Amazon Prime when I had it).. I liked it, and hated it at the same time. Overall good but Eustace bothered the hell out of me; con artist running a compound or something.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Beta said:


> Watched Season 1 (only thing that was free on Amazon Prime when I had it).. I liked it, and hated it at the same time. Overall good but Eustace bothered the hell out of me; con artist running a compound or something.


 lol..


----------

